# Hull weight to engine weight ratio on gheenoe LT25



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty sure the LowTide 25 was designed to accommodate the new heavier 4 stroke outboards.
Looking at the builder's page, sure looks like one of those hefty new Merc's on that transom.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/Lowtide_25H.html


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree that the LT 25 was designed for the 
25HP 4 Stk. motor. Custom Gheenoe knew
that the 2stks were on the way out when they
designed the LT 25...Remember, the first hulls
came out in mid-07 so it is a relatively new 
boat.
Yes, you may need some weight "forward" but
it all doesn't have to be all the way forward to
to be effective. If you don't have a boat yet,
you might consider the forward battery box
option...a great way to move weight to the 
front. Most LT 25 owners will try to center up
the weight as much as possible with center stik
steering, center console or a tiller extension/
grab bar set up.
This is how my boat is rigged:
'08 LT 25 with MV rear deck and low front deck.
"Coffin" center box (box is turned long way) w/
battery and live well in the box, with grab bar.
Yamaha 25 2 stk with tiller extension.
3 gal gas under rear deck along with the Power 
Pole pump, dry box and life jackets.
Please note: I'm a big 'un so the weight diff of
the 2stk vrs. 4stk is not an issue...I operate
the boat either standing in front of the rear
deck or sitting on the 45 qt. Yeti that is on the
rear deck during long runs. Fishing partner
(Wife) sits on the center box while underway on
the throwable cushion.
MK RT 55 trolling motor up front.
Hope this helps... Dave


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the weight change occurs after the 20hp--the 25hp is considerable heavier


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Dave, whats your top end speed with two people? Does the hull float level?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

My top speed is right at 25mph well loaded as 
described before. I also have lineX on the hull,
that scrubs about 3-4 mph off my top speed.
I run a 4 blade prop jacked up pretty high that
probably costs me another 1 or 2 as well...and
the livewell full of water...(just can't get my wife
off the live bait )
Speed is not my main goal as you can see but 
most of the guys seem to get 30+ with the 25
4stk...Many claim the 'Hatsu to be the fastest.
Our boat floats very level and has worked out
real good for us.
You will like the LT 25.
Good luck, Dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I did a comparison on a pair of 25hp mercs on my old LT25 a while ago. 1 2-stroke and 1 4-stroke. I hung both motors on the hull on the same day, put it in the water and measured. I posted pics of the draft with a ruler. 

I believe there was only about 5/8 or 3/4" difference in draft between the two motors.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I now have a few more questions. 

1) how does the classic compare to the LT25?
2) should I avoid power tilt and trim,electric start so that I don't need to carry two batteries or will a second battery not make much of a difference? I want those options but am worried about added weight of the second battery.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Thanks everyone for the replies. I now have a few more questions.
> 
> 1) how does the classic compare to the LT25?
> 2) should I avoid power tilt and trim,electric start so that I don't need to carry two batteries or will a second battery not make much of a difference? I want those options but am worried about added weight of the second battery.


More stern flotation/stability in the LT25 due to wider beam at transom. Also better handling at speed mostly due to same reasons. 

I really don't know if trim and tilt would be that beneficial to these hulls; there's really no "V" or transition in the deadrise of the hull that would make much of a difference in running angles. It's basically a flat bottom canoe hull. Someone who'd run one with a T&T motor might be able to offer better insight though. 

Don't forget that adding a second battery you'll probably grow tired of hooking the charger up to both batteries between trips, so you'll want to add a charger as well. 

There is more room to hide a 2nd battery on an LT25. You can run 2 batteries in the rear plus a charger with no issues as far as weight back there as long as you can put fuel in the bow. If you have an MV model, NO fuel tank short of a custom tank (big $$) will fit under the front deck. 

Might want to look at at least the MV model to hide everything below decks. 

-T


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Thanks everyone for the replies. I now have a few more questions.
> 
> 1) how does the classic compare to the LT25?
> 2) should I avoid power tilt and trim,electric start so that I don't need to carry two batteries or will a second battery not make much of a difference? I want those options but am worried about added weight of the second battery.


PT&T is, IMHO, required with a 150lb 25 4 stroke. I have seem small 12v glassmat batteries at Bass Pro that could be mounted on the transom to handle the electric start and PT&T.


My 2 cents.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for the replies. I now have a few more questions.
> 
> 1) how does the classic compare to the LT25?
> 2) should I avoid power tilt and trim,electric start so that I don't need to carry two batteries or will a second battery not make much of a difference? I want those options but am worried about added weight of the second battery.


The LT15 and Classic are similar in maneuverability and performance. Think of the LT15 as the boat that fixed the problems with the Classic. No flat nose, no imperfections from a 20 + year old mold. The only problem was that under the new Coast Guard rules it could only be rated for 15 HP [smiley=doh1.gif]

The LT25 is a bigger boat. It a different ride because of the added beam. It much more stable to me and a little less sporty than the Classic or LT15. When it was built I believe considerable effort was put into ensuring there would be no issues supporting the new generation of 25 HP motors.

I have had electric start on my last two Gheenoes. Its probable on of my favorite creature comforts. Get it if you can. I don't have tilt and trim. A properly configured jack plate has been my preference. 

Battery weight is not an issue. I have 75 lb Group 27 in the boat. in fact my LT25 center console is one of the heaviest Gheenoes out there. Mainly because I am a pack rat and gadget freak. What I have found is that the boat sitting an inch or two lower in the water makes it a little bit quieter when fishing because the chines remain in the water. You do suffer a little on performance but its nothing that can't be adjusted with the correct prop and motor setup. Even set up to run shallow I do 28 MPH by myself, 27 MPH with two people.


----------

